# Triggerfish - what sex? will clownfish use a condylactis aneone?



## Jessefish (Aug 9, 2010)

Wondering how to sex a Bluelined trigger? i looked everywhere and i could'nt find anything on it, also will clownfish use condylactis anemone's? most say no but i have a brother who had a clownfish that died but before it died it would go in his condylactis. THX!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Usually condy's won't host very well, they are aggressive, but there's no way to say for sure without trying it.


----------



## Jessefish (Aug 9, 2010)

*:8*

yeah i put in 2 almost 1 inch clownfish (will they eventually mate?)today and i think the condy zapped it. what other anemone would they like?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You have NO HOPE of keeping a clownhosting anemone species alive in your tank, and I won't contribute to the utter waste of one by encouraging you to buy it.
Clownhosting anemones are super-delicate and can only be kept alive under exacting conditions which simply cannot be met in a tank less than 6 months old. PERIOD! Give it up, already, and know that your condy will probably not make it either.

As for sexing triggers, try an X-ray machine. Seriously.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Clownfish will host in anything if they feel like it, frogspawn, fuzzy mushroom leathers, and even on very rare occasion a condy.
But as said, it is VERY rare that it happens, you bought captive bred clownfish which already don't bond with anemones very well, your tank isn't old enough to keep anemones, and your lighting is barely good enough to even keep a condy... the anemone clownfish are least likely to bond with, just don't try it.
dont try any other anemones because your tank just isn't good enough for them and a dead anemone can poison your entire tank and kill all your fish.
And if you bought two clownfish at a young enough age they will choose different sexes and maybe end up breeding.
You can't find any info on sexing a trigger because its almost impossible.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

True, my wife's clown in her reef tank takes to our multiple bubbletips, frogspawn, mushrooms, pretty much anything. I didn't think to ask, how long has your tank been up and running?


----------

